# pronunciation - 0.91 meter (decimal point)



## gengo

Sé que en muchos países de habla hispana se usa la coma donde nosotros usaríamos el punto, como con los decimales.  Por ejemplo, podemos decir que "una yarda equivale a 0,91m."  (One yard is equivalent to 0.91 meter.)

Mi pregunta es ¿cómo se pronuncia esa coma cuando se lee?  Y también, ¿como se pronuncia los números que siguen?  En inglés sería "zero point nine one," pero no sé si lo decimos como "cero x nueve uno" o "cero x noventa y uno."


----------



## jlmyth

yo siempre lo he usado y escuchado como cero PUNTO dos o cero COMA dos (por ejemplo)


----------



## gengo

Gracias, jlmyth.  ¿Y qué tal la segunda parte de mi pregunta? (cuando hay más de un número después de la coma)


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Cero coma noventa y uno es lo usual. Desgraciadamente, la RAE complicó las cosas al admitir ahora el uso del punto como separador decimal alternativo, algo que nunca había hecho, y a lo cual somos muchos los que nos oponemos...


----------



## Magnalp

En México siempre se usa el punto.


----------



## gengo

Oldy Nuts said:


> Cero coma noventa y uno es lo usual. Desgraciadamente, la RAE complicó las cosas al admitir ahora el uso del punto como separador decimal alternativo, algo que nunca había hecho, y a lo cual somos muchos los que nos oponemos...



Gracias, ON.  ¿Y si hay tres o más números?  Por ejemplo, 0.912345.  ¿Se pronuncian individualmente?

Siento que mi lengua materna ha contaminado la tuya.


----------



## Magnalp

_Cero punto novecientos doce mil trescientos cuarenta y cinco._


----------



## gengo

Magnalp said:


> _Cero punto novecientos doce mil trescientos cuarenta y cinco._



¡Uf, qué difícil!  En este caso prefiero el estilo inglés, ya que es más fácil.  ¿A que no te atreves a decir el número pi hasta el vigésimo dígito, jaja.

Gracias a todos.


----------



## Magnalp

3.1415926535897932384...

Tres punto un trillón cuatrocientos quince mil novecientos veintiséis billones quinientos treinta y cinco mil ochocientos noventa y siete millones novecientos treinta y dos mil trescientos ochenta y cuatro.


----------



## gengo

Magnalp said:


> 3.1415926535897932384...
> 
> Tres punto un trillón cuatrocientos quince mil novecientos veintiséis billones quinientos treinta y cinco mil ochocientos noventa y siete millones novecientos treinta y dos mil trescientos ochenta y cuatro.



¡Magnífico!


----------



## Oldy Nuts

gengo said:


> Gracias, ON.  ¿Y si hay tres o más números?  Por ejemplo, 0.912345.  ¿Se pronuncian individualmente?
> 
> Siento que mi lengua materna *haya* contaminado la tuya.



Por acá hay más de una manera:

cero *coma* noventa y uno veintitrés cuarenta y cinco.
cero *coma* nueve uno dos tres cuatro cinco.

Y sería interesante saber qué está pasando en España con el punto y la coma. Claro que yo seguiré resistiéndome igual, aunque los clavos se sigan vendiendo en pulgadas...


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Magnalp said:


> 3.1415926535897932384...
> 
> Tres punto un trillón cuatrocientos quince mil novecientos veintiséis billones quinientos treinta y cinco mil ochocientos noventa y siete millones novecientos treinta y dos mil trescientos ochenta y cuatro.



Celebro que te hayas atrevido, pero espero que no sea así como lo leería un mexicano promedio... Y no estoy hablando del _punto_.


----------



## Csalrais

En España, que yo sepa, se sigue usando punto para los millones y los millares (esto lo digo porque la RAE recomienda ahora usar espacios) y coma para los decimales.

Aquí un colorido mapa al respecto

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Separador_decimal#Pa.C3.ADses_que_usan_el_punto_decimal


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Csalrais said:


> En España, que yo sepa, se sigue usando punto para los millones y los millares (esto lo digo porque la RAE recomienda ahora usar espacios) y coma para los decimales.
> 
> Aquí un colorido mapa al respecto
> 
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Separador_decimal#Pa.C3.ADses_que_usan_el_punto_decimal



Curiosamente, los teclados en español de mis dos computadores (un Mac y un Win) traen ambos la coma como separador decimal, al igual que los sistemas operativos respectivos (Max OS X 10.6 y Windows 7); y ha sido así desde que tengo memoria. Así que atribuir el uso del punto a flojera de los operadores de computadores, como dice el aertículo, en mi opinión no tiene base. Aunque las calculadoras _sí_ tienen un punto.


----------



## bzu

Magnalp said:


> 3.1415926535897932384...
> 
> Tres punto un trillón cuatrocientos quince mil novecientos veintiséis billones quinientos treinta y cinco mil ochocientos noventa y siete millones novecientos treinta y dos mil trescientos ochenta y cuatro.


¡¡¡¡¡!!!!!

Parece que no es lo mismo en español, pero en inglés yo aprendí que después del punto decimal se tenían que decir los números por separado. O sea, "5.18923423423" sería "five point one eight nine two three, etc" y no "five point eighteen billion..." o lo que sea.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

bzu said:


> ¡¡¡¡¡!!!!!
> 
> Parece que no es lo mismo en español, pero en inglés yo aprendí que después del punto decimal se tenían que decir los números por separado. O sea, "5.18923423423" sería "five point one eight nine two three, etc" y no "five point eighteen billion..." o lo que sea.



I took the smiley in Magnalp's message to mean that he was only answering gengo's challenge, which he did very well. I hope it also means that's not the way mexicans read that number...


----------



## Magnalp

Oldy Nuts said:


> I hope it also means that's not the way mexicans read that number...


I think nobody reads such numbers.


----------



## mirx

Related question to both English and Spanish speakers.

Do you always read out the zero before the point. I usually only start reading from the point right wards when there's a zero figure on the left.

0.89 
Point eighty nine.

Now that I look at it I realize that in fact I don't even write the zero (.89).


----------



## ribran

mirx said:


> Related question to both English and Spanish speakers.
> 
> Do you always read out the zero before the point. I usually only start reading from the point right wards when there's a zero figure on the left.
> 
> 0.89
> Point eighty nine.
> 
> Now that I look at it I realize that in fact I don't even write the zero (.89).



For me, 0.89 is read, "point eight nine."


----------



## inib

mirx said:


> Related question to both English and Spanish speakers.
> 
> Do you always read out the zero before the point. I usually only start reading from the point right wards when there's a zero figure on the left.
> 
> 0.89
> Point eighty nine.
> 
> Now that I look at it I realize that in fact I don't even write the zero (.89).


 Just to add to the variety, I think for clarity's sake I would normally mention the zero, unless I had previously been talking about several numbers that began with 0.xx. But being British, I would read _*nought *point eight nine _in your example


----------



## Cebolleta

mirx said:


> Related question to both English and Spanish speakers.
> 
> Do you always read out the zero before the point. I usually only start reading from the point right wards when there's a zero figure on the left.
> 
> 0.89
> Point eighty nine.
> 
> Now that I look at it I realize that in fact I don't even write the zero (.89).



Cero coma ochenta y nueve. Con el cero siempre.


----------



## Pernando Findeo

ribran said:


> For me, 0.89 is read, "point eight nine."


En español, yo lo leería como:
cero coma nueve uno
o cero coma noventa y uno
pero siempre con el cero (y la coma!).

Un saludo


----------



## karinaoro

for me zero point eighty-nine


----------



## Oldy Nuts

ribran said:


> For me, 0.89 is read, "point eight nine."



To me, "coma noventa y ocho" sounds as absolutely nonsense. I hope this American habit does not permeate into other languages, and sincerely hope it doesn't end by pervading in Spanish. Unfortunately, previous experiences make me feel not too optimistic.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

¿Y nadie dice cero *con*...? 
A mí me parece la más habitual.


----------



## Grekh

Oldy Nuts said:


> Celebro que te hayas atrevido, pero espero que no sea así como lo leería un mexicano promedio... Y no estoy hablando del _punto_.


 

En México jamás nadie leería todos esos números jajaja...al menos el pi lo decimos 3.1416 (tres punto catorce dieciséis) y si fueran otros números como 4.246437745 sería cuatro punto dos cuatro seis cuatro tres siete siete cuatro cinco...


----------



## el_ochito

Otro voto por:

1) Siempre decir el "cero" antes de una cantidad decimal como 0,983

2) Decir los números decimales individualmente si tienen de 3 números en adelante, es decir: Cero coma nueve (0,9) , cero coma noventa y ocho (0,98), pero cero coma nueve ocho tres (0,983). 

  2a) Excepción a esta situación: siempre leer el decimal completo si es natural utilizar fracciones que equivalgan a las posiciones decimales. por ejemplo 0,983 segundos no serían cero coma nueve ocho tres segundos, sino novecientas ochenta y tres milésimas de segundo. 0,748 kg no serían cero coma siete cuatro ocho kilos sino setecientos cuarenta y ocho gramos, y así. 

3) Me declaro ambigüo en cuanto al uso del punto o la coma para separación de decimales. En un voto de unificación, preferiría sacrificar la coma y dejar el punto para que todos utilizácemos lo mismo. Y no utilizaría ningún signo, salvo quizá el espacio, para separar grupos de tres cifras hacia la izquierda.


----------



## Magnalp

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> ¿Y nadie dice cero *con*...?
> A mí me parece la más habitual.


Oh, claro, aquí se usa mucho cuando hablamos de centavos, lo malo es que solo sirve para dos cifras después del punto...


----------



## gengo

Gracias, ochito, por una respuesta tan completa.



el_ochito said:


> 3)Y no utilizaría ningún signo, salvo quizá el espacio, para separar grupos de tres cifras hacia la izquierda.



¿De veras?  ¿Incluso con números muy grandes, como 1,234,567,890?  Si lo escribieras como 1234567890, sería difícil ver de inmediato cuánto representa el número.  Opino yo.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Magnalp said:


> Oh, claro, aquí se usa mucho cuando hablamos de centavos, lo malo es que solo sirve para dos cifras después del punto...


Cierto. Aunque tampoco es tan habitual excederse de ese par de cifras, estés contando lo que estés contando ¿no?


----------



## Magnalp

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> Cierto. Aunque tampoco es tan habitual excederse de ese par de cifras, estés contando lo que estés contando ¿no?


Cierto. ¿Pero es que acaso allá en España no tienen la costumbre de contar las cifras de pi? (Aquí tampoco). 
_______________

_1 234 567 890.50_

¿?


----------



## el_ochito

gengo, por eso decía que no utilizar puntuación sino el espacio, tal como colocó Magnalp al final de su post. 

1 234 567 890,58


----------



## Magnalp

Y es lo recomendado por la RAE:


> *5.2.* Aunque todavía es práctica común en los números escritos con cifras separar los millares, millones, etc., mediante un punto (o una coma, en los países en que se emplea el punto para separar la parte entera de la decimal), la norma internacional establece que se prescinda de él. Para facilitar la lectura de estos números, cuando constan de más de cuatro cifras se recomienda separar estas mediante espacios por grupos de tres, contando de derecha a izquierda: _52 345, 6 462 749. _


----------



## Oldy Nuts

el_ochito said:


> ...
> 
> 3) Me declaro ambigüo en cuanto al uso del punto o la coma para separación de decimales. En un voto de unificación, preferiría sacrificar la coma y dejar el punto para que todos utilizácemos lo mismo. Y no utilizaría ningún signo, salvo quizá el espacio, para separar grupos de tres cifras hacia la izquierda.



Pues yo no me declaro ambiguo; todo lo contrario. Este "following the leader" (uso el nombre en inglés del juego porque seguro lo llamamos distinto en los diferentes países) es demasiado contagioso. Y peligroso. ¿Qué tal si, una vez establecido el punto como separador decimal universal, se propagara rápidamente la malsana costumbre de suprimir el cero al leer números como "0.98"? ¿Deberíamos sacrificarlo nosotros también en un voto de unificación, y leerlo como "punto noventa y ocho"? ¿Y qué pasa con los grados Fahrenheit y los Celsius? ¿Y con las pulgadas, que seguimos usando para medir el largo de los clavos? Decididamente me opongo a que sigamos imitando ciegamente al jefe...

De paso, sospecho que no muchos saben o recuerdan lo que significa el "45" del famoso revólver que se conoce en muchas partes como el "Colt 45".


----------



## gengo

Oldy Nuts said:


> ¿Qué tal si, una vez establecido el punto como separador decimal universal, se propagara rápidamente la malsana costumbre de suprimir el cero al leer números como "0.98"? ¿Deberíamos sacrificarlo nosotros también en un voto de unificación, y leerlo como "punto noventa y ocho"?



Esa costumbre mencionada por alguien más en este hilo sí existe, pero de ninguna moda es universal entre los que hablamos inglés.  Yo suelo incluir el cero al decir tales decimales, y no es nada raro incluirlo.

Por cierto, el nombre del juego es "follow the leader."  No queremos que ustedes hagan el lemming, incorporando todos los detalles del inglés.  La lengua española es mucho más bella que la inglesa (aunque en muchos casos el inglés puede ser muy flexible y útil), y espero que no cambie demasiado.


----------



## aommoa

0,89 en algunos casos se usa cero con ochenta y nueve


----------



## Oldy Nuts

gengo said:


> Es*a* costumbre mencionad*a* por alguien más en este hilo sí existe, pero de ning*ú*n mod*o* es universal entre los que hablamos inglés.  Yo suelo incluir el cero al decir tales decimales, y no es nada raro incluirlo.
> 
> Por cierto, el nombre del juego es "follow the leader."  No queremos que ustedes hagan el lemming, incorporando tod*o*s l*o*s detalles del inglés.  La lengua española es mucho más bella que la inglesa (aunque en muchos casos *el* inglés puede ser muy flexible y útil), y espero que no cambie demasiado.



Gracias por tu aclaración, gengo, aunque tenía clara la situación antes de escribir mi comentario. Y creo que el "follow*ing* the leader" fue una especie de _mental typo_, talvez debido a que mi interruptor español-inglés no estaba bien conectado.

No sé cuántos entenderán tu mención a los _lemmings_, aunque es posible que esté subestimando la popularidad de la fábula (?). Desgraciadamente, la experiencia muestra que las invasiones de términos o usos del inglés ocurren en muchos casos por modas. Y cuando la mayoría las sigue por un tiempo suficiente, la RAE termina incorporándolas aún cuando existan equivalentes conocidos y usados en español. Como no me cabe duda que terminará pasando con el punto como separador decimal, y con el _portfolio_ de inversiones que ha desplazado completamente a nuestra antigua _cartera_ de inversiones. Y podría citar muchísimos ejemplos ejemplos más, pero me estaría saliendo del tema.

El español es bello, pero el inglés también tiene sus bellezas propias. Desgraciadamente, y por lo menos en mi país, la pequeñez extrema del vocabulario que maneja el común de la gente hace que nuesto español de todos los días no tenga nada de bello. Y menos aún en el que se usa en los _chats_.


----------



## el_ochito

Oldy, pues fíjate que en tus otros ejemplos de arriba, sí pienso que la unificación de criterios en cuanto a cosas como matemáticas y unidades es lo mejor. El punto y la coma para decimales son igual de buenos o malos, pero me tiendo a ir por el punto por pura subjetividad de que me parecen más limpias las cifras con un símbolo más pequeño como el punto, que con la coma. Pero es una nimiedad ciertamente. 

Ahora, con respecto a las unidades, mi opinión es la misma, y se la hago saber con la misma vehemencia a mis conocidos en los Estados Unidos, que se quedaron solos incluso dentro del mundo angloparlante en insistir usar unidades obsoletas y problemáticas como las del sistema de mediciones imperial. Nosotros en el resto del mundo adoptamos hace mucho el métrico decimal por lo práctico de su compatibilidad con el sistema decimal de numeración que impera, y ellos deben eventualmente amoldarse al mismo, por muy reacios que estén. 

En cuanto a tu colt .45, aunque sé que se refiere a que su munición tiene un diámetro de .45 pulgadas, ese .45 se fusionó tanto al nombre del arma que hasta perdió su decimal, y ahora simplemente decimos "una cuarenta y cinco", con el mismo desenfado y desconexión de la unidad original que decimos "una Beretta nueve milímetros".


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Con la enorme diferencia que el calibre de la Beretta _no_ es "_punto_ nueve milímetros"...

Ah, y no me opongo al punto como separador decimal _per se_. A lo que me opongo es que se nos esté imponiendo.


----------

